# Has anyone gone to court instead of Ombudsman to get tracker back?



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jun 2013)

This was raised in another thread and it's a very interesting question.


----------



## mcaul (17 Jun 2013)

I had a response re my tracker and the counsel suggested that it would have been much better to go to court rather than the FSO on a tracker case.

I will email you the opinion which was not good news for me.


----------



## raglan (17 Jun 2013)

Brendan, where is the thread that you talk about in your opening post?

I want to have a read of it. I also have similar case as MCaul.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jun 2013)

HI raglan

I don't think that there was anything relevant in it, or I would have copied it or quoted it here.

It would have been around 10th June in this forum if you want to search manually for it.

Brendan


----------

